# Deer Quota results are in.



## Bobby Linton (Sep 2, 2018)

And I didn't get drawn.  Wanted to go to Osabaw.  Just went and registered for the Cumberland Island hunt and paid my $35.  Looks like there are still open spaces there if anyone else missed out. Anyone else get a hunt they wanted?


----------



## patcavscout (Sep 3, 2018)

I got Di-Lane 1st hunt (second year in a row!) and I got Mistletoe State Park. Life is going pretty good for me in with the hunting prospects this season.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Sep 3, 2018)

My wife and I got drawn for the 1st gun hunt on the new Gaither Wma.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Sep 3, 2018)

I don't think I bid correctly.  I would have been happy to go to a less competitive hunt, but I put ossabaw Island primitive weapons first with priority points.  Sapelo Island should have been easier to get but I put it as my second choice and got nothing.  Guess I should have put up more points or gone with Sapelo as my first pic.


----------



## 12gamag (Sep 3, 2018)

Sapelo was my first pick with no priority points. I usually get first gun hunt but not this year- got the rejection point. I guess a lot of people must by have applied.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Sep 3, 2018)

I was disappointed for a minute, then I went and registered for Cumberland Island.  You can use a pistol there on the primitive hunts.  I'm going to give it a try. I know the success rate is lower, but I'm going on an island hunt!  Maybe the state should tie the quota bid to a small fee, I had to pay $35 upfront to bid on Cumberland.  It would keep the anti hunters from trying to lock up spots.  Maybe a $20 charge that applied towards your license fees, so it wouldn't be a burden to folks on a budget.


----------



## 12gamag (Sep 3, 2018)

I dont think its anti hunters. They only draw like 125 people for sapelo so if you dont have it on a first pick you may not get it. Last year I think the draw success rate for first rifle hunt at sapelo is like 70 % with no points


----------



## 12gamag (Sep 3, 2018)

But I agree with you on a returnable fee.  That would weed out a lot of no shows and people who really never go and just take up spots


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 3, 2018)

I got drawn for River Creek second hunt with only 1 rejection point!. This will be My 3rd time getting drawn for this hunt down there. I'm surprised I got picked, Last time it took 3 rejection points to get drawn. Man I love that place.


----------



## 119bowhunter (Sep 3, 2018)

Our party of 4 got drawn for the 4th hunt on Ossabaw, will be our second trip to the island. Took us 2 points, went for the December hunt hoping maybe it won't be so hot and buggy


----------



## vahurst (Sep 3, 2018)

I got drawn for Ossabaw with no points.  Surprised me, as there has been a 0% chance in previous years.  Now I gotta see if I can get off work.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Sep 3, 2018)

Which hunt?


----------



## vahurst (Sep 3, 2018)

1st.  The Archery Hunt.


----------



## Timberman (Sep 3, 2018)

My son and I were drawn for the 3rd Sapelo hunt. Now waiting for Piedmont in the mail


----------



## steve woodall (Sep 3, 2018)

I got Hard Labor Creek state park and Clybel 2nd hunt.


----------



## Mk20rockeye (Sep 3, 2018)

I drew the clybel 2d Hunt as well and my daughter dew the buck shoals youth hunt, 2d round. This is my first time putting in for a quota hunt, so we’ll see.


----------



## jbandito (Sep 3, 2018)

My party got the first quota hunt on the new Lannahassee VPA


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 3, 2018)

Daughter got picked for Fort perry and sapelo. Point for me.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 3, 2018)

1st Rum Creek WMA for me, only appplied for points for State Park. I’ve killed them with my bow over there this is my first rifle hunt over there.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 3, 2018)

CFL Almo 1st hunt no points, still waiting on Panola Mtn. For 5 yrs now. Maybe one day. Hunted piedmont with my pop for years. Great place to fill the freezer, very easy to get selected 1200 spots for each hunt. You can sign up for more than 1 hunt. I thought 1200 was a bit much but it never maxes out and easy to get away from the crowd if familiar with the area. Good luck.


----------



## rowdy28us (Sep 4, 2018)

My group of 5 was selected 3rd hunt on Sapelo. Second year. Hoping for another good hunt and time.


----------



## ehunt (Sep 4, 2018)

Got dec. Ossabaw hunt. Group of 4 of us. 2 points wagered.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 5, 2018)

Chattahoochee Fall Line Ft. Perry 2nd Hunt...ought to be good since its the rut in that area.

Piedmont M/L hunt for the 25th straight year. Yeah I have a few spots to hunt there.

I didn't get drawn for the FDR State Park hunt, even with 2 points.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Sep 5, 2018)

3rd hunt on SApelo. 4th time drawn and finally get to hunt so i'm excited. Hopefully can find someone else thats hunted before for advice or meet up for the hunt.


----------



## treadwell (Sep 6, 2018)

Gaither 1st rifle.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Sep 6, 2018)

Me and my wife also got drawn for that hunt ( Gaither 1st rifle) But I don't know anything about that area of GA. may take a road trip down there in a few weeks and have a look.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 10, 2018)

Christian hughey said:


> CFL Almo 1st hunt no points, still waiting on Panola Mtn. For 5 yrs now. Maybe one day. Hunted piedmont with my pop for years. Great place to fill the freezer, very easy to get selected 1200 spots for each hunt. You can sign up for more than 1 hunt. I thought 1200 was a bit much but it never maxes out and easy to get away from the crowd if familiar with the area. Good luck.


I was also picked for this hunt. Looking forward to it.


----------



## breadfan (Sep 11, 2018)

Got drawn for the Dec Ossabaw hunt, 3 of us. My 13th trip!


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 11, 2018)

CFL Ft Perry youth hunt for my Daughter. The deer in my Avatar were the ones she killed there in 2016 on the youth hunt. 
She is so excited to be going back!


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 11, 2018)

Ft Perry is a very good youth opportunity. Poperty is small with not much room to roam but my son enjoyed his hunt there. Pear, persimmon, not a Lot of oaks. I prefer almo


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 11, 2018)

I see no need to roam on a youth hunt. Kinda dangerous. There are not a lot of oaks like I’m used to but I located a few sawtooth oaks and persimmon trees that were getting hammered. I stumbled up on a great spot that had a few big oaks while recovering one of her deer from 2016. It had some really good buck sign and a well used trail. We will check that out this year for sure. 
Never been to Almo, but I had a neighbor who used to hunt there when it was the TMI club. They killed some nice deer. Good luck this year.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 11, 2018)

Yeah I don't ro


hambone76 said:


> I see no need to roam on a youth hunt. Kinda dangerous. There are not a lot of oaks like I’m used to but I located a few sawtooth oaks and persimmon trees that were getting hammered. I stumbled up on a great spot that had a few big oaks while recovering one of her deer from 2016. It had some really good buck sign and a well used trail. We will check that out this year for sure.
> Never been to Almo, but I had a neighbor who used to hunt there when it was the TMI club. They killed some nice deer. Good luck this year.


Yeah I don't roam while I hunt I like acreage to scout and locate new areas. Away from the crowd. But I still hunt once I find "THE" spot. Ft Perry has a few too many driveable roads in my opinion but that's why I think it's great for youth.


----------

